# wishnet broadband service query



## Godoftheforbiddenlight (Apr 12, 2013)

i am thinking of going to wishnet as alliance is not available i will be going for the 1.5 mbps plan thats 10/8 mbps at night and has 45mbps peering speed costs me 1800 ..........can anyone tell me is it worth it or not all the reviews on the net are of 2011 thus it would of great help i was using relience 3g but i was on an unlimited plan of 1200 and they charge me 2670 thats why i decided to change any other suggestion would do ........i ll only download and play cs thats all 
regards
gotfl


----------

